# Gatorade and goats?



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

In an effort to get the goats to drink more water in the heat, I've started putting a big splash of Gatorade in their buckets, which they have gone wild for.

I didn't notice until today that the Gatorade DH bought contains sucralose, an artificial sweetener. Is this bad for goats?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't use it long term. We use it for Fairs because the goats don't like city water and I don't want them to become dehydrated. 

Have you tried apple cider vinegar in the water? My goats love that (chickens too).


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine will drink their water with Apple cider vinegar in it before any other water.

If you do want to add gatorade sometimes though they sell the big tub of gatorade powder at Meijers here that makes 8 gallons for $8.00. Much, Much cheaper than buying the already mixed up stuff.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I think that's determined by how you feel about chemicals for your animals.  I prefer other options (there are tons of flavored coconut water out there) but in smalls doses I would think it's fine. Maybe also look for one without artificial coloring-there is definitely no need to give a goat Blue Lake #40.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Be careful with artificial sweeteners...I know that some are toxic to dogs. Don't know about goats but I would not use too much. I bought those frozen pop ups and threw a couple of those in the water and they loved it. But anything sugary is going to attract flies. THERE IS JUST NO WINNING! (small vent) 
Mine don't like the ACV.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Sucralose is bad for people much less goats  When someone can walk into the er and the doc within 5 minutes figures out what they have is "splenda poisoning" because he sees it so often something's definitely wrong.

It's a chlorocarbon and bad for living things.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

If mine need electrolytes they get Bounce Back which they do like. Other then that they get plain water. Mine do not like ACV in their water. 

Since it has been so hot out they are drinking 40-50 gallons per day, they seem to drink less mid-day when the water is not as cold, maybe you can freeze a block of ice and add it to their water. 
Either way I think if they get thristy enough they are going to drink it plain or not. 

One of my loves Sobe Life Water Pacfic Coconut so I share with her, thankfully the others have no clue what the blue bottle is so I do not get mobbed


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I would use KoolAid mixed with a litle real sugar instead of anything with sucralose. As Minelson said there are reports of it being toxic to dogs.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for all of your input. It confirms what I was thinking. I don't care for drinks with artificial sweeteners of any kind, so I was hesitant to give much of it to the goaties

Looks like DH will get what's left. He doesn't seem to mind.


----------

